# ENTity



## patzu (14 Jan 2013)

Well.. I will show you my new opti white nano tank

*Tank details:*
*Tank:* 30×30×30 Opti nano-cube
*Light: *DIY 24W/865





*Filtration: *Tetratec ex 600

*Substrate:* JBL Aqua Basis plus & Knott Nature Soil.
*Hardscape: *Lava rocks, Beech tree (roots)
*CO2:* Pressurized CO2 system
*Fertilization:* EI. + Easy carbo

*Plants: *Echinodorus tennelus, Hemmianthus micranthemoides, Micranthemum umbrosum, Eleocharis

parvula, Spiky moss, taxiphyllum barbieri, Fissidens Fontanus , Bolbitis heudelotii, Rotala

rotundifolia, Rotala sp green, Sagittaria subulata, Hydrocotyle tripartita Japan,

Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Anubias petite

*Fauna: *Danio margaritatus, RC


Cheers for looking!

after 2 weeks:


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jan 2013)

An amazingly intricate and beautiful nano tank.



patzu said:


> Well.. I will show you my new opti white nano tank
> 
> *Tank details:*
> *Tank:* 30×30×30 Opti nano-cube
> *Light: *DIY 24W/865


very clear glass


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> very clear glass


Beat me too it!!! lol 

very very nice nano tank mate


----------



## Tamshoe (14 Jan 2013)

looking cool dude.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

Looking great, lovely piece of wood!!! and the texture achieve is awesome  lava rocks works great in a small tank, congrats.


----------



## scapegoat (14 Jan 2013)

Really nice layout very detailed


----------



## Deano3 (14 Jan 2013)

very nice layout and that wood fits the tank brilliantly

Dean


----------



## SmallestFrog (14 Jan 2013)

Wow, stunning little scape!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Jan 2013)

I love your attention to absolute detail. along with the almost clinical sharpness. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patzu (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (15 Jan 2013)

Well thought out miniscape great job.Cheers mark


----------



## patzu (15 Jan 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Well thought out miniscape great job.Cheers mark


 
Thanks, mark!


----------



## Brian Murphy (15 Jan 2013)

Excellent looking ..... love the wood


----------



## patzu (19 Feb 2013)

nearly 2 Month Old:


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2013)

Looks awesome  congrats


----------



## patzu (19 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Looks awesome  congrats


 
Thanks, Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2013)

How long do you keep the light on now?


----------



## AndyVox (19 Feb 2013)

Wow, that's incredible.
As has already been said your attention to detail is unbelievable. Beautiful little scape!


----------



## danmullan (19 Feb 2013)

Definately one of the best nano tanks I've seen in a long time.


----------



## andyh (19 Feb 2013)

Great work, tell me more about your light? Custom? Did you make it?

Andyh


----------



## StevenA (19 Feb 2013)

Love the scape, the lava rock works very nicely


----------



## clone (19 Feb 2013)

Awesome nano. Keep the good work


----------



## patzu (20 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> How long do you keep the light on now?


 
i keep it on six hours long


----------



## patzu (20 Feb 2013)

danmullan said:


> Definately one of the best nano tanks I've seen in a long time.


 
Thank you, nice of you!


----------



## patzu (20 Feb 2013)

AndyVox said:


> Wow, that's incredible. As has already been said your attention to detail is unbelievable. Beautiful little scape!


 


Tourney said:


> Love the scape, the lava rock works very nicely


 


clone said:


> Awesome nano. Keep the good work


 
Thanks guys for your words!


----------



## patzu (20 Feb 2013)

andyh said:


> Great work, tell me more about your light? Custom? Did you make it?
> 
> Andyh


 
Thank you, i made the lamp!
Some Photos:
the Planes:


----------



## Deano3 (20 Feb 2013)

wow that looks great, cannot belive its that small looks amazing also amazing work on the lamp congrats

Dean


----------



## nduli (20 Feb 2013)

Fantastic scape, as others have pointed out the attention to detail is awesome. I wish I had half the vision or patience.


----------



## patzu (7 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone,

My Nano Cube after 15 Months ...


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2014)

Amazing!
Very good eye for the right size/color of the plants.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2014)

Looking great patzu, thanks for the update


----------



## Mats A (8 Mar 2014)

Love it.A REALY nice scape


----------



## nduli (8 Mar 2014)

Fantastic scape


----------



## allan angus (8 Mar 2014)

great little tank and a really nice scape


----------



## Ady34 (9 Mar 2014)

Lovely.
Is that a shroom growing emersed?....


----------



## patzu (9 Mar 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Lovely.
> Is that a shroom growing emersed?....


Yes, it is a shroom, but there is nothing to do with horror!


----------



## patzu (9 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking great patzu, thanks for the update


Thanks Paulo! 
I'm glad you like it!


----------



## patzu (9 Mar 2014)

Thanks for everybody!


----------

